# My insurance covers me for...



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

if you only have lability coverage, stop driving!

You must at least upgrade to collision coverage!

If you don't have collision coverage, in case you end up in an accident and with or without pax, you will be responsible from the material damage to your car.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

To the person with liability only coverage: Please upgrade to include collision coverage. Trust me on this. I got burned.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> To the person with liability only coverage: Please upgrade to include collision coverage. Trust me on this. I got burned.


Please elaborate.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Simon said:


> Please elaborate.


Uber's collision coverage kicks in only if you have collision coverage in your own policy.


----------



## lVh1PZFM7Ai1 (Dec 11, 2015)

It looks like things have changed, opening a huge new insurance gap. From Uber's Dec 4, 2015 terms and conditions:

_Company and its Affiliates are not required to provide you with any specific insurance
coverage for any loss to you or your Vehicle

You understand and acknowledge that your personal automobile insurance policy may not
afford liability, comprehensive, collision, medical payments, personal injury protection,
uninsured motorist, underinsured motorist, or other coverage for the Transportation Services
you provide pursuant to this Agreement. If you have any questions or concerns about the scope
or applicability of your own insurance coverage, it is your responsibility, not that of Company, to
resolve them with your insurer(s).
_
So it seems there is no longer a requirement that I carry collision coverage. My insurance agent says I will be dropped the second the insurance company knows that my car is being used for Uber, so collision coverage is as useless as libaility.

Any suggestions on where to find commercial insurance in the OR market?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

WOW!
@*lVh1PZFM7Ai1 *

*thanks for finding this out. *

until this new language, the coverage you had was the per-requisite for them paying. now, they are getting more greedy. We need ride share hybrid insurance nationally or else we are all in deep trouble.


----------



## JustEric (Nov 23, 2015)

Can somebody please explain to me, in the latest agreement, where ANY insurance coverage is still offered by Uber, for anyone, under any curcumstances???
Why do I read the passage listed above as, "You are now responsible for ALL insurance coverage... for yourself, your passenger(s), all property and all ithers invokved in an accident with you."
What am I not understanding here?
Why is no one else but me freaking out about this?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

lVh1PZFM7Ai1 said:


> It looks like things have changed, opening a huge new insurance gap. From Uber's Dec 4, 2015 terms and conditions:
> 
> _Company and its Affiliates are not required to provide you with any specific insurance
> coverage for any loss to you or your Vehicle
> ...


If they are not required then quit charging the safe rides fee. Give it back to the drivers so they can afford insurance that will cover them.


----------

